# Radial Extractor Stand



## pleasantvalley (May 22, 2014)

Bolt the stand to the floor and mount the extractors on top of vibration pads.
https://www.acklandsgrainger.com/en...ator-Pads/Mounts-and-Vibration-Control/c/3793


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Might want to consider building the stand as a complete unit, with a platform to stand on. 
Are you good at welding?


----------



## Saskie (Mar 12, 2017)

Interesting idea about vibration pads pleasantvalley. I like it, but do want to make darn sure they're exactly where I want them before I drill the floor. I'm moving from a space that basically had to have them where they barely fit to actually being able to get a good flow, so it will likely need some tweaking once it's actually in use.

Ian, I can get by with welding, but certainly am not a pro. I do have connections that are good at welding however. Were you thinking mount them all on one stand, rather than each on their own? That would provide a fair bit of counter weight to keep things from rocking... I was talking to one neighbor who has his mounted on a couple chunks of heavy I-beam that seems to work fairly well.

It's 2 50 framers and 1 70 framer. In the old set up I had the 70 frame up 6" on not great legs bolted to the floor, and the 50's bolted right to the floor, and I actually liked it better with it up 6", as it seemed I had to bend down to load the 50's right on the floor.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Either that or a bolt to the floor. 
Actually drilling the floor isn’t so bad. When you want to change the plan, a grind will smooth things down,
Cheers!


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I had my son weld me up some legs that bolted to the extractor and then to the floor on my 80 frame equinox for the same reason that I didnt want an in- floor sump.Floor drilling is easy with a hammer drill. Worked out pretty good.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I hope you will have an epoxy floor, which is easy to repair if you save a little when it is applied.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Gibbs Honey (Sep 14, 2018)

I know the original post is a couple of years out-of-date, but was wondering how your stands turned out? We're in a very similar situation with a Maxant 60 frame and 70 frame that we want to put on stands.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I would consider building a concrete slab to the desired height for each extractor. At one foot of height, it won't be that much cement. Framing a form and pouring cement is relatively low skill, as opposed to welding stands.

Jean-Marc


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I had my capping spinner on a concrete block. When it got overloaded and off balance, started wobbling, bouncing and moving, it was a lethal weapon. We bolted it down onto the floor onto steel channels. I still remember the sound and shaking honey room as it took off across the room yanking it's cord off the wall and crashing into the pump and filter box. Stand visible in these video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra0bG6Pcg1g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBTTxsenG-0&t=4s








jean-marc said:


> I would consider building a concrete slab to the desired height for each extractor. At one foot of height, it won't be that much cement. Framing a form and pouring cement is relatively low skill, as opposed to welding stands.
> 
> Jean-Marc


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

jean-marc said:


> I would consider building a concrete slab to the desired height for each extractor. At one foot of height, it won't be that much cement. Framing a form and pouring cement is relatively low skill, as opposed to welding stands.
> 
> Jean-Marc


That's what I did. Never moves.


----------

